# Big buck I killed this year



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice deer congrats!


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*It looks like mine*

Nice deer! i love the deer with no spread but crazy long tines and good mass. Check out my thread for my buck titled 161 inch ohio buck


----------

